# AMS coaches - what radii do they need please?



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi,

 I am thinking about possibly buying an AMS coach - the D&RG plastic ones.

What track radii do they require please?


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Peter

I have two of the plastic AMS coaches. Beauties they are. Accucraft says 48 inch minimum radius, but the larger the better. These are BIG cars!


----------



## David Buckingham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Peter 
Watch the side clearances they are big as Gary said 
Dave


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I don't know if their web site still claims it, but it used to say 2' radius!!! Not likely. There's a brass retainer pin that keeps the trucks from swining completely around that limits the radius to just under 4', which is really as tight as you'd want to run these cars anyway. I did a mathematical caclulation at one point based on the geometry of the end platform, and figured that with the retaining pins removed, the cars could fit around just over a 3' radius. No, I wouldn't want to be standing trackside. 

Later, 

K


----------

